# Lami 1502 capabilities



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

The Lami 1502 is rated 6-16 oz. How true is this? What is the real casting weight range?

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

8nbait is max, lower end is about 5.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Agree with Clyde, that blank is too soft for 16, maybe if you trimmed a bunch off the tip- but I wouldn't recommend that.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

How much different is the RS1502 from the Lami 1502? I've not had the chance to compare the two.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

basstardo said:


> How much different is the RS1502 from the Lami 1502? I've not had the chance to compare the two.


Not much difference in performance between the two (I have both).

The only difference I knoticed on the RS1502 was that it was thicker in diameter; but not by much (mine was made by cascade before Batson went overseas).

Its range is definetly 5-8 & bait (throwing hard) and lobbing 9 or 10oz..


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I think I may stick with another RS1569 instead then. I like the option of being able to chuck 10nbait if I need to. Thanks for the info. I like the 50/50 split of the 1569 too.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't know the way the rod was built makes any difference. But mine lami1502 will throw 10nspothead no problem. If you think the lami can't throw 10oz, I'll show you how it's done when you see me.


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

cut 3 in from a tip and you can throw 10nbait...

have 3 of them...:fishing:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Teo, is yours clipped at the tip or full length? The 1502 is a bit lighter than the 1569, but the weight difference is negligible. If we ever manage to cross paths, I'd like to give that a toss to get a feel for it.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> I don't know the way the rod was built makes any difference. But mine lami1502 will throw 10nspothead no problem. If you think the lami can't throw 10oz, I'll show you how it's done when you see me.


The boy can throw.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Guys,

Thanks for the info. I went and ordered the 14' AFAW BB for my Winter project. That rod, along with a 1508 butt section rebuild and a AS 1265 butt section rebuild, will keep my busy.

Sandcrab


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Post up some pics when you're done!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> The boy can throw.


hm... act like i cant throw then fine


the lami 150 can definatley do 10nbait. Teo's rods were built different than mine or he got a couple of blanks that were a bit different from mine. But i've seen plenty of guys throw the lami very hard and do well with it. Its strength is its weight and how it fights fish. After throwing a fusion mag for 2 days and nights of constant casting, the lami/loomis type of rods definately have their own merit.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Ntkg*



NTKG said:


> hm... act like i cant throw then fine
> 
> 
> the lami 150 can definatley do 10nbait. Teo's rods were built different than mine or he got a couple of blanks that were a bit different from mine. But i've seen plenty of guys throw the lami very hard and do well with it. Its strength is its weight and how it fights fish. After throwing a fusion mag for 2 days and nights of constant casting, the lami/loomis type of rods definately have their own merit.


How do the Lami 1502's load differently from the WRI or perhaps the RS1569? My garage already looks like a rod forest, but I've been thinking about the 1502 just cause I want to.

Bill


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I cut three inches from the tip of the Lami's I built for Crawfish, much better with the big loads we throw sometimes. They will handle 10-n-bait done like this - but there goes the factory warranty. 

Bill - the lami is almost as light as your 1569, but it loads further down into the blank. I think you'd like it actually - it's a good old fart rod.  I may have one available, if John doesn't buy it first.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Clyde let me know...*



Clyde said:


> I cut three inches from the tip of the Lami's I built for Crawfish, much better with the big loads we throw sometimes. They will handle 10-n-bait done like this - but there goes the factory warranty.
> 
> Bill - the lami is almost as light as your 1569, but it loads further down into the blank. I think you'd like it actually - it's a good old fart rod.  I may have one available, if John doesn't buy it first.


...I may want to look at it. I'm thinking more and more like an old fart. I had also thought about getting one from Mud Hole and building it. They have some pretty nice prices on them under their label. BTW, you been catchin lately?


Bill:fishing:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Clyde said:


> I cut three inches from the tip of the Lami's I built for Crawfish, much better with the big loads we throw sometimes. They will handle 10-n-bait done like this - but there goes the factory warranty.


Thanks Clyde. :beer:


----------

